

Zynga IPO Will Make Mark Pincus Poorer - dylangs1030
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kerryadolan/2011/12/02/zynga-ipo-will-make-mark-pincus-poorer-on-paper/

======
tatsuke95
If there's one thing we've learned from the financial crisis, it's that Wall
Street will do anything to prevent becoming "poorer". I think we all agree
that Pincus hasn't demonstrated that he has morals above and beyond those of
your typical financier.

Put on your tinfoil hat for a second: Zynga of late has been bombarded with
negative news. With the IPO looming, Forbes (part of the financial machine)
and others begin to spin tales of how this IPO will actually make the
individuals most likely to gain _poorer_ by going public.

"See? They're good guys who put the company ahead of themselves, not a bunch
cut-throat, data-munching, nickle-and-diming sharks."

------
owyn
Heh. Link bait title from Forbes, who would have thunk it.

This is all just paper wealth. They are just comparing a hypothetical
valuation from a few months ago to the pricing of the real IPO. I'm willing to
bet that the original valuation was inflated in the first place so that he'd
be on their celebrity billionaire list.

So let's see... they invented a number for his wealth in the first place, and
now they are writing about how he's not as wealthy as he once was on paper,
but in reality he will now have REAL wealth. This kind of bs is just another
case of business "journalism" taking pointers from celebrity "journalism".
Bleah.

